# Rank to be eligible for NIS/NCIU?



## tannerthehammer (27 Jun 2006)

Wondering if you need to be above CPL in order to get into these roles?  If so what is the minimum or do you just need certain courses?  I'm interested in doing interrogation, when and if I become an MP


----------



## Inspir (28 Jun 2006)

In regards to NCIU:

_To be eligible for a posting to the CFNCIU, a CF member must:

- qualify for a Level III Special Access security clearance; and 

- be deployable.

Each prospective member shall complete an overseas screening and be available for immediate deployment.

http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/daod/8002/2_e.asp
_

Not sure about NIS. I know a guy at Edmonton Garrison who finished his MOC training and PEP and go right to NIS but it's rare I hear.


----------

